# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Độc đáo món nhộng ve ở Hòn Tre - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

Là một trong 140 hòn đảo ở vùng biển đảo Kiên Giang, Hòn Tre còn có tên là Hòn Rùa. Đến với Hòn Tre, du khách không những tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng, cắm trại, chèo thuyền, câu cá, tắm biển mà còn để thưởng thức nhiều món ngon vật lạ mang tính đặc thù của một vùng biển đảo Tây Nam như đa dạng các loài hải sản và động – thực vật, trong đó có những món ngon nhớ đời, độc đáo nhất là món nhộng ve chiên giòn.



Nhộng ve còn là món ăn vừa giòn, vừa thơm, vừa béo, vừa bùi…
Tại hòn đảo này, nếu đi đúng mùa, khách du lịch có cơ hội lên núi săn nhộng ve và thưởng thức các món chế biến từ ve. Chỉ cần có đèn pin, khách đi dọc theo những rừng xoài bạt ngàn, săn bắt các chú ve vừa chui lên khỏi mặt đất. Trời càng về khuya, nhộng ve xuất hiện càng nhiều, khiến cho không khí săn bắt trở nên xôn xao và náo động cả một khu rừng yên tịnh.

Nhộng ve chỉ có một mùa duy nhất trong năm. Lúc khác muốn bỏ tiền ra mua cũng không có! Theo chu kỳ sinh học tự nhiên, tháng 3 hàng năm, những con nhộng sau thời gian ủ mình dưới đất, bỗng như có hẹn, cùng rủ nhau bò lên cây lột xác để biến thành ve sầu. Theo y học cổ truyền và kinh nghiệm dân gian thì ve có vị mặn, ngọt, tính hàn có thể chữa sốt, kinh giật và cảm ho. Ngoài ra, nhộng ve còn là món ăn vừa giòn, vừa thơm, vừa béo, vừa bùi… Nhiều cư dân ở Hòn Tre, đông nhất là trẻ em, tối nào cũng tổ chức những chuyến đi săn ve để bán cho khách du lịch với giá từ 70.000 – 100.000đ/kg. Một người bắt giỏi mỗi đêm có thể kiếm từ 300 – 500g.



Nhộng ve chỉ có một mùa duy nhất trong năm.
Các tay đầu bếp ở Hòn Tre cho biết nhộng ve chưa lột xác ngon hơn con vừa mới chui ra vì lúc đó trong bụng còn mang một bầu sữa căng tròn. Nhộng ve sau khi rửa sạch đất bám, để cho ráo nước. Bắc chảo, cho ít dầu rồi đổ vào rang, sau đó nêm nước mắm, tiêu bột, đảo đều tay khoảng 15 phút là chín. Nếu muốn cầu kỳ hơn chút xíu, thì pha một bát bột (dùng loại bột chiên giòn), nhúng từng con rồi thả vào chảo dầu đang sôi, đến khi bột có mầu vàng ươm là vớt ra. Ăn nhộng ve mà có các loại rau ăn kèm như húng quế, ngò tàu… chấm chút nước mắm chanh, ớt thì tuyệt. Nhộng ve sầu nhai kỹ có vị ngọt bùi, đậm đà trong miệng nhờ chúng có nhiều chất đạm. Món này ăn no bụng mà vẫn cứ thấy thèm. Có người trước khi chiên còn nhét vào bụng ve một hột đậu phộng giúp cho thịt ve vừa béo, bùi, cay, mặn vừa thơm ngon thật không sao tả nổi.


Nhộng ve chiên giòn vừa là món lai rai vừa là món ăn chính trong các bữa cơm, kèm thêm các loại rau rừng, từng được các tay sành điệu xếp vào loại nhớ đời. Cái chất dân gian từ trong các món ăn thức uống ở mỗi miền đều có nét tương đồng nhưng mỗi nơi còn lưu lại những nét riêng độc đáo, nhất là đối với các miền biển đảo Cà Mau và Kiên Giang. Đó cũng là nghệ thuật, một loại hình văn hoá ẩm thực khiến cho nhiều khách du lich sau chuyến đi xa trở về vẫn còn vương mãi cái dư vị ngọt ngào của mỗi món ăn. 


_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền tây click vào du lịch miền tây_

----------


## mubaohiem

nhìn kinh quá ăn ko biết ngon ko nhỉ?

----------

